# Festool LS-130



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Thoughts on this sander? What are you using it for the most? Have you tried the "DIY sanding kit" to fit a molding profile....how did it turn out/last? 

Really thinking about adding it to the team but would appreciate some feedback. Have been on the Festool forum but want to hear from my fellow painters 


Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> Thoughts on this sander? What are you using it for the most? Have you tried the "DIY sanding kit" to fit a molding profile....how did it turn out/last?
> 
> Really thinking about adding it to the team but would appreciate some feedback. Have been on the Festool forum but want to hear from my fellow painters
> 
> ...


Heidi from warline is a pro with all the model types.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> Thoughts on this sander? What are you using it for the most? Have you tried the "DIY sanding kit" to fit a molding profile....how did it turn out/last?
> 
> Really thinking about adding it to the team but would appreciate some feedback. Have been on the Festool forum but want to hear from my fellow painters
> 
> ...


Brian

My crew has used the LS130 extensively. First thing to know is that it is a linear sander, which means it is completely different from most sanders we have known. The stock base pad is rectangular, but we rarely run that one, just on the occasional stair risers or other flat stock. There are many useful attachments for it that allow for power sanding in trim profiles, interior or exterior. The sander is effective for aggressive removal in lower grits, and also easy enough to control for higher grit fine finish prep and in between coat sanding. Its a real time saver in new trim prep and has proven to be a real solution in stairways. Probably not the sander you will pull out everyday for garden variety sanding tasks. It is a bit of a specialist but has a variety of solutions to pain in the butt problems. And the dust extraction is quite good. If any of this doesnt make sense, I have some pictures and videos and stuff that show how it works.


----------

